# Video 1 day out from competing in NIFMA Show



## felix42 (Nov 9, 2013)

This is a video of me taken today 1 day out from competing at the NIFMA Worlds Fitness Model Show in Dublin 10th Nov 2013 I am competing in both the Mr Athletic and Mr Physique Classes in the o40s.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2lG9ljnQLw


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 10, 2013)

good luck man!  Looking very cut!


----------



## felix42 (Nov 11, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> good luck man! Looking very cut!



Thanks very much I came 3rd in the Mr Athletic and 3rd in the Mr Physique classes at the NIFMA Fitness Model show in Dublin yesterday here are a few photos of me Winning the Mr Athletic and the Winning the Mr Physique o40s Classes at the NIFMA Fitness Model Show in Belfast 2 weeks ago and some of me at the NIFMA Fitness Model Show in Dublin yesterday.


----------

